# "Dupla" tárgyrag



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Egy-két felvidéki nyelvjárásban az _azt, ezt, őt_ alakoknak _aztat, eztet, őtet _fele meg. (Valósznűleg van több olyan szó is, ahol "dupla" tárgyragot használnak, de csak az említett három jut eszembe).

Kérdésem az, hogy ismertek-e ilyen vagy ehhez hasonló jelenséget? 

Vagyis érdekelne, hogy ez csupán a magyar nyelvterület néhány északi régiójára jellemző, vagy előfordul másutt is. 

Kösz!


----------



## Tina55

Itt, a déli régióban is előfordul informális helyzetekben, hogy 'aztat', 'eztet' mondunk 'azt', 'ezt' helyett. (Az 'őtet' nem jellemző.)
Kedvencem még a 'magyartot' kifejezés, bár ez már inkább gúnyolódó, nem hangzik természetesnek.
Illetve sokat hallom még a 'paprikásos' melléknevet 'paprikás' helyett. Tehát az -s melléknévképző duplázása is létező jelenség.


----------



## Zsanna

Csak megerősíteni tudom, amit Tina55 írt. És szerintem előfordul ez mindenütt, nem tájjellegű a jelenség. (Ld. ragkettőzés.)
Hallottam elég gyakran az _őtet_ is. (Elég borzasztó... Bár e cikk szerint nem is annyira, mint gondolnánk. Igaz, egy kicsit régi a forrás.)


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz, Tina .

U.I. A magam részéről a "paprikásost" elfogadnám, ha a "paprikás" főnévre utalna, és nem a "paprikára". Tehát ha a jelentése "paprikásféle, paprikás szerű, paprikáshoz hasonló ..." volna és nem a "paprikás" helyett használnák.



Zsanna said:


> .... Hallottam elég gyakran az _őtet_ is. (Elég borzasztó... Bár e cikk szerint nem is annyira, mint gondolnánk ...


Kösz Zsanna, ez a cikk érdekesnek tűnik (még nem olvastam végig ...)

Csak a humor kedvéért: a "Hallottam elég gyakran az _őtet_ is." mondatot helyesen úgy kéne mondani, hogy "Hallottam elég gyakran az _őtetet_ is." ... (tripla tárgyrag )


----------



## Tina55

francisgranada said:


> U.I. A magam részéről a "paprikásost" elfogadnám, ha a "paprikás" főnévre utalna, és nem a "paprikára". Tehát ha a jelentése "paprikásféle, paprikás szerű, paprikáshoz hasonló ..." volna és nem a "paprikás" helyett használnák.



Megfigyelésem szerint melléknévként használják, ételek jellemzésére. Többnyire önmagában áll, főnév nélkül.
Pl. - Milyen ízű ez a chips? - Paprikásos.
A paprikás krumplit viszont nem mondják paprikásos krumplinak.


----------

